# Tableware for catering



## dgodinez (Nov 3, 2021)

Hello,

I am professional cook, that recently has been doing pop ups at local breweries and wineries. I have been asked to do some small catering events this summer, the sweet spot would be 25 to 35 people. I am not concerned with the menu, the prep, the cooking, etc, but I honestly do not know about tableware and flatware. Can anyone give suggestions or links on where to shop that will not cost me an arm and a leg. I am looking for dinner plates, salad plates, small appetizer soup plates and dessert plates. 

Also, what is a good size bowl for soup. It would not be a main course, but a soup used as as part of the prix fixe menu. 

Thanks for any help.

DeeGee


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

How about a hint regarding your location?


----------



## dgodinez (Nov 3, 2021)

brianshaw said:


> How about a hint regarding your location?


Sorry about that. I was stuck in online mode for ordering. I am in California the Bay Area.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Is it safe to assume you mean china plates, not paper? There must be some second hand restaurant supply places near you. The ones around here have mostly gone online. I'd look in FB marketplace first. Many of them hav postings there. Etsy, Craig's list and the rest. You could also ask some restaurant people in the area. Someone must know where they are.
For soup as part of a meal, I'd go with 6-8 oz. I like the wide shallow ones but it really depends on what you can find.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Abbey Party Rentals


----------



## thomas fontaine (Oct 2, 2016)

Salvation Army's thrift store


----------

